# Expat Living in Philippines for 1 year - Where to live?



## TMadison25 (Mar 31, 2015)

I will be residing in the Philippines for 1-2 years and am trying to narrow my search on where to rent. Some of my preferences include: safe, secure, access to internet (for work), priced below 20,000 PHP/month, near a beach.

My search includes areas near Bacolod, Iloilo, Cebu, Bohol, but I am most certainly open to expanding my search.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

TMadison,

Why don't you try Dumaguete? Bacolod might be ok..... All those areas are fine.


Far for internet you can buy smart, globe, sun which ever is best in location your in for around P1000 A MONTH ($20-$25 bucks)


Overall you can be pretty secure here long as you are smart and dont carry expensive items around


----------



## TMadison25 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Dumaguete*

Dumaguete sounds great! Haven't heard too much about it, but after doing some more research, it looks like what I am looking for! 

Thanks for the info on internet and not wearing expensive items around. Not planning on wearing anything extravagant or being "flashy."


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm new on this forum and need to do an intro but just wanted to say that after living in Cebu for 6 months I find it very congested and kind of polluted. My gf and I live in a condo above the city which is very pleasant but any trips involve going into town and traffic is a pain. Outside the city and metro area it's not bad. If I were just looking to date women this place would be paradise.

My point is that if I stay here I will need to move to Dumaguet, Bohol or possibly Bacolod, to get away from the congestion. It's just too much for me. That will require relocating her son to a different school, so not a simple process.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JRB__NW said:


> I'm new on this forum and need to do an intro but just wanted to say that after living in Cebu for 6 months I find it very congested and kind of polluted. My gf and I live in a condo above the city which is very pleasant but any trips involve going into town and traffic is a pain. Outside the city and metro area it's not bad. If I were just looking to date women this place would be paradise.
> 
> My point is that if I stay here I will need to move to Dumaguet, Bohol or possibly Bacolod, to get away from the congestion. It's just too much for me. That will require relocating her son to a different school, so not a simple process.


JRB, Sounds like you are on the right track. Moving to a new location is difficult but only due to having to move furniture and the like. Kids seem to adjust easily enough and a new language/dialect should take the child just a short time. Living anywhere in the Philippines takes a lot of adjustment and takes a good two years to really get the hang of things. It's a learning process but it can be a fun one too..


----------

